# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  White Turned to Grey (just a song)

## Dylan

I've seen some people posting songs and poems and stuff on here, so I decided to post one of my own. I sort of came up with this the other day and recorded it today. Hey, at least I'm making things while I'm procrastinating! The problem with me is... when I create songs, I usually just come up with the guitar tune and vocal melody... and then I get all antsy when I write the lyrics and end up doing a halfassed job in 10-15 minutes. I mean they work... but whatever. I wrote another song a while back that had to do more with dreaming and stuff (acoustic guitar again), but the recording's wretchid.. I'm going to re-record it and perhaps I'll spend some more time on the lyrics. I'll post it when I'm done.

Anyway, here's the song. Give it a listen!

Cheers,
Dylan

----------

